

The Atari ST, Part 2 - comatose_kid
http://www.dadhacker.com/blog/?p=1000

======
allenbrunson
aw, man. i submitted part one of this awhile back, and have had the author
rss-bookmarked since then, waiting to post part two. i missed it by an hour.

~~~
comatose_kid
Sorry Allen - but if it's any consolation, I'm pretty sure I added his blog to
my rss reader after reading your first submission.

